# 3x Corsair LL140 RGB, reicht das so ?



## Synxalot (8. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne etwas Beleuchtung in meinen PC bringen. Dabei sind mir die Corsair LL140 RGB Lüfter ins Auge gefallen.
Nun bräuchte ich Hilfe dabei, ob die Komponenten ausreichen, um die Lüfter ordentlich einstellen zu können.
Man liest im Netz recht viele Sachen. Mal wird geschrieben man benötigt den Commander Pro, dann wiederum reicht der Lightning Node Pro, wo anders kommt der Lightning Node CORE ins Spiel.

Folgende Artikel würde ich gern nutzen :
3x Corsair LL140 RGB

Sind also 3 Lüfter, die ich anschließen will. Mein Gehäuse selbst besitzt schon einen Lüfterhub, der die Geschwindigkeit steuern kann. (Anschlüsse sind auch noch genügend frei)
Es geht hier nur noch um die RGB Funktion.

Nun habe ich folgende Artikel im Warenkorb :
3x Corsair LL140 RGB
1x Lightning Node Pro
1x Corsair RGB Fan LED Hub

Den Lightning Node Pro kann ich per USB an das Mainboard anschließen. Die 3 Lüfter schließe ich an den RGB Fan LED Hub an, und dieser geht in einen Kanal am Lightning Node Pro. Würde das so funktionieren ? 


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (8. November 2021)

Hey @Synxalot,  ja das wird ein ziemlich cooler Build bei dir werden. Dann versuche ich mal, dass ganze Thema RGB inkl. was wird benötigt, verständlich darzustellen.
Kleine Frage am Rande? Du hast aktuell keine weiteren Gehäuselüfter in Benutzung? 
Info am Rande: Wenn du dir unser Doppelpack von den LL140 RGB Lüftern holst, bekommst du sowohl den Lighting Node Pro Controller als auch das RGB Fan Hub dazu. Da fehlt dann nur noch ein einzelner LL140 RGB Lüfter dazu und gut ist.

Dein Setup:

3x LL Lüfter im Gehäuse verbauen
PWM Kabel der 3x LL Lüfter mit deinem eingebautem Lüfterhub verbinden
RGB Kabel der 3x LL Lüfter mit dem RGB Hub verbinden (Reihenfolge kann später in iCUE geändert werden)
Das RGB Hub mit dem 2-Pin Kabel an einem der beiden RGB Ports der Lighting Node Pro Controllers stecken
Lighting Node Pro mit dem USB Kabel auf einem USB2.0 Header, auf deinem Mainboard stecken
Download von iCUE
Nach der Installation startest du iCUE und klickst auf dein Lighting Node Pro. Nun durchlaufe einmal das "Beleuchtungssetup" und passe dabei per Drag&Drop die Reihenfolge der Lüfter an. Die Lüftersteuerung erfolgt dann über dein Lüfterhub vom Gehäuse und die RGB Steuerung über iCUE. Somit brauchst du für dein Setup kein Commander Pro/Core XT. 

Möchtest du aber alles unter einem Dach haben, empfiehlt es sich den Commander Core XT zu holen, da man dort keinen Lighting Node Pro mehr benötigt, um die Lüfter- als auch die RGB Steuerung zu kontrollieren und zu überwachen. Am Commander Core XT kann man insgesamt 6 Lüfter von uns daran installieren. 

Noch zu beachten, sei bei einen Upgrade für mehr Lüfter, dass man stets die selbe Series an Lüfter kauft um ein gleichmäßiges Airflow und RGB System zu haben. 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

Grüße M.Jay


----------



## Synxalot (8. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine zügige Antwort.
Damit sind alle Fragen direkt geklärt.

Ich war dennoch etwas zu voreilig, und habe alles schon bestellt. Die Augen waren einfach größer 
Den zusätzlichen RGB Hub werde ich dann behalten, falls das Setup mal irgendwann erweitert wird.


----------



## Synxalot (13. November 2021)

Hallöchen,

Die Bestellung kam an, und die Bastelstunde war fast erfolgreich.
Leider habe ich ein Problem, und bin ein wenig überfragt. Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps für mich.

Der Lüfter der an Port 3 des RGB Hubs steckt, will einfach keine Farben zeigen. Zunächst habe ich gedacht, er sei ein wenig Schüchtern, und habe einen anderen Lüfter angesteckt ... Auch hier wieder nichts.
Alle 3 Lüfter wollen an Port 3 nicht Leuchten. Problem erkannt, es muss also der Hub sein. Gut das ich so voreilig war, und einen weiteren direkt mit bestellt hatte.

Neuer RGB Hub, selbes Problem. Der Lüfter (egal welcher) an Port 3, will nicht Leuchten. Was mache ich falsch ?

Die Lüfter sind in den Ports 1,2 und 3 im RGB Hub gesteckt. Der RGB Hub geht dann in Beleuchtungskanal 1 des Node Pro (stecke ich Testweise in Beleuchtungskanal 2 des Node Pro, geht gar keine LED mehr. In IQUE kann ich Beleuchtungskanal 2 auch gar nicht anwählen).

Ein weiteres Phänomen, ich kann in ICUE unter Beleuchtungskanal 1 alle einzelnen LED Anschlüsse ansteuern. Aber auch hier scheint was nicht ganz richtig zu sein.
Steuer ich LED Anschluss #1 an, leuchtet eine LED von Lüfter 1.
LED Anschluss #2 -> Lüfter 1 LED 2 Leuchtet
LED Anschluss #3 -> Lüfter 1 LED 3 Leuchtet
LED Anschluss #4 -> Lüfter 2 LED 1 Leuchtet
LED Anschluss #5 -> Lüfter 2 LED 2 Leuchtet
LED Anschluss #6 -> Lüfter 2 LED 3 Leuchtet

Irgendetwas muss also falsch laufen. Vielleicht doch der Node Pro, der ein Problem hat ? Ich will aber ungern, wieder alles auseinander bauen ... der Node Pro war im Paket mit 2 Lüftern, die ich dann wohl als ganzes zurückschicken müsste.

*Damit das nicht untergeht. Kommando zurück*

Problem wurde gelöst. Ich habe in IQUE versehentlich ML Lüfter ausgewählt. Mit der richtigen Einstellung (LL) geht´s dann auch. Es muss wohl ein Fünkchen Wahrheit in der Aussage stecken (99% der Probleme sitzen vor dem Monitor)


----------



## Synxalot (20. November 2021)

Hallöchen,

der Basteldrang will einfach nicht nach lassen. Ich plane schon wieder weiteres, will aber erst mal auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass auch alles so funktioniert.

Ich habe nun 3x die LL140 verbaut.
Wenn ich nun noch 3x die QL120 kaufen würde, kann ich diese dann auch anschließen und ordentlich Steuern?

Geplant wäre es wie folgt :
Die LL140 werden über einen RGB Hub an Kanal 1 des Core Node angeschlossen.
Die QL120 würden über einen zusätzlichen RGB Hub an Kanal 2 des Core Node angeschlossen.

Die Frage ist nun, kann der Core Node zwei unterschiedliche Lüfterarten steuern ? Ich würde ja unterschiedliche Kanäle nutzen. Ich habe im Netz gelesen, man könnte unterschiedliche Lüfter zwar anschließen, aber nicht wirklich ordentlich ansteuern.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (22. November 2021)

Guten Morgen @Synxalot. 
Leider ist das nicht möglich. An einem Lighting Node Pro (LNP) , können stets nur ein und die selbe Seire an RGB Lüfter verwenden werden. Daher rate ich dir, nimm nochmal die LL-Lüfter, da somit am preiswertesten bei weg kommst.
Möchtest du aber nicht auf die QL-Lüfter verzichten, was ich komplett verstehen kann, da die Leuchtkraft und die Anzahl an LED deutlich besser ist, so rate ich dir wie in meinem ersten Post, hole dir einen Commander Core XT Controller und ersetze damit das Lighting Node Pro. 
Am Commander Core XT schließt du dann deine 3x QL Lüfter an und per RGB Hub dann die 3x LL Lüfter an. Per iCUE kannst du dann über den Commander Core XT beide unterschiedliche Lüfter Varianten ansteuern. 

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Synxalot (22. November 2021)

Vielen Dank noch mal für die zügige Antwort.
Dann werde ich wohl mal den Commander Core XT ins Auge fassen. 
Da ich auf ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL Gehäuse umsteigen will, sehen die QL Lüfter, durch den Rückseitigen Leuchtkranz einfach besser aus. Gerade die 3 Lüfter, die in der Seitlichen Front des Gehäuses eingebaut werden.

Ich muss mich wohl im Netz noch mal schlau machen, wie die LL und QL Lüfter in diesem Gehäuse wirken. 

Ohje, ein Teures Hobby. Hätte ich mal Oldtimer gesammelt


----------



## N8aktiv (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe genau das selbe Setup  O11 XL mit einem 120er QL hinten, zwei 140ern QL oben und unten und 3 x 120er an der Seitenwand. Sieht bisher schonmal gut aus. Wenns dann noch leuchtet am WE wenn ichs zusammenbaue umso besser  habe den Commander XT (da hängen 6 mal QL dran mit RGB und alle 8 per PWM, die 3 120er teilen sich ein Y-Kabel). An den Commander XT habe ich per USB Passthrough den Lighting Node Core hängen, daran sind die restlichen 2 RGB Kabel. Ich HOFFE es klappt so


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (10. Dezember 2021)

Hi @N8aktiv, 
Nur eine kleine Info für dich vorweg: USB-Controller könnten limitiert sein

Dadurch ist nur ein USB2.0 Gerät pro Port nutzbar
Manchmal hilft da ein BIOS Setup, wenn man PCIe Gen auf "3" setzt
oder man versucht es mit einem USB 3.0 Port auf USB 2.0 Header Adapter
die 100% Lösung ist: diesen USB2.0 Header Port auf USB2.0 Connector zu kaufen
leider muss man dafür das Kabel dafür aus dem Gehäuse führen
Ich hoffe du benötigst meine Lösung-Ansätze nicht und deine USB Controller akzeptieren mehr als 1 Gerät.

Grüße Marcus


----------

